
Ask HN: Why you look for a job? - dustinty
Hi HN,<p>After graduating, we start looking for a job. Why do you not create a job, innovate, or invent something new?<p>What is missing?
======
kp1
The Industrial Age happened. Dept of Education taught us to goto school, get a
job and work for 40 hours for 40/50/60 years. They dont teach entrepreneurship
for a reason. They want us working, not creating assets etc.

------
temp-dude-87844
Savings.

